# 2000 Trek 5500



## jbernard (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,
I just bought a 2000 5500 frame and fork. I need a BB and seatpost for her. I did a quick search of this forum and didn't find what I needed. My question is what size do I need for those two items?
Thanks very much.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Seatpost = 27.2 cm
Bottom Bracket = 108x68 mm English Thread


----------



## jbernard (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------

